# Rattle Cans



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Over weekend my headlight washer flew off. I’m guessing a replacement one would come just in primer. 

Can anyone recommend somewhere to buy paint from ?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've always used Paints4U and found them very good.

https://www.paints4u.com/


----------

